# Grooves and indentations on brick



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That is an amateurish job!
I would not pay for that as it is.

Also I am not sure what your question was about.

The imperfections in the brick itself, or the unfinished joints, or the sloppy mortar on the brick face, or what.


ED


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Bricks aren't the problem. The installation is horrible


----------



## scottmillennium (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks guys. Actually, the installation is fine. That's just a really bad pic (flipped upside down and taken at dusk at a weird angle). The marks on the bricks are just dust and wipe off easily. Please see new pic. I'm just a bit concerned about the indentations on some of the individual bricks. But it seems that's OK?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

can you take a close up pic of some of these indentations you are concerned with?

the only problem I see is the neighbors house is way too close to yours. Just kidding but dang, how do you live that close to anybody? From the windows I see on the side of your house you have a perfect view of; their brick house.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

They are normal, no issue at all.


----------



## scottmillennium (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks guys. I took a close look in clear daylight today and I'm not too worried. For the record, here is a closeup. I can't imagine water or snow getting in there and causing havoc. As an aside, yes, the houses are close (8' apart), but the neighbour behind is 60' away and we have no one on the other side. And that close neighbour is on the north side - a good thing when those cold winter winds start blowing.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That's normal for a lower quality product.

I. E. CONTRACTOR GRADE. 

And putting the worst ones on the backside was the wise thing to do, to preserve any curb appeal that you might have, with neighbors so close that you know what they are having for dinner just by sniffing the air.

Those mortar joints don't look as crooked as the original picture was.


ED


----------



## scottmillennium (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks ED. Yes, that first picture was terrible. I should never have posted it. Only a small minority of bricks have these indents fortunately.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

The "indents" are an asthetic characteristic of the brick that's intentional by the manufacturer. Don't let anyone here scare you, they're not neccessarily cheap brick, or problematic.......


----------

